# Oops...I got the wrong yeast



## farmdog (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Just joined today as I stumbled across this great site when searching for yeast advice. Making my first ever batch of wine today...well, starting at least. A six gallon batch of blackberry wine following this recipe: http://howtomakehomemadewine.biz/2014/02/14/blackberry-wine-recipe/

Trouble is, I have the wrong yeast. His calls for either EC-1118 or Champagne Yeast.

What I have is:

Red Star Cote des Blancs
Red Star Premier Blanc
Red Star Montrachet
Lalvin 71B-1122

Not sure, but I think the Premier Blanc is a champagne yeast, so that could work. But what I'd like to achieve is a not too fruity wine and a drier wine.

Any thoughts on which yeast I should use? 

Thanks so much, and excited to be here!


----------



## NorCal (Dec 15, 2016)

I've split batches between yeast strains and while different tastes, I'd give it a 10% influence, compared to other factors: oak, aging, good winemaking practices. Some say that the influence of any particular yeast fades substantially as the wine ages. When in doubt, 1118 is my go to.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm going from memory here but it seems to me the 71-B Reduces Malic Acid and is really good for Blackberry because of it's high acidity. There is a very long detailed thread here that covers blackberry wine in great detail, I followed it exactly and while the wine is still aging, I think it's really pretty good.
Mike
Maybe someone knows the name of the link?


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 15, 2016)

This is it, long read but really good info if you're going to invest the effort in making a good blackberry wine.
Mike

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38273&highlight=blackberry


----------



## farmdog (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, Kraffty. That's a great read (just started), but I've already started my recipe with the blackberries, sugar and elderberries. I'll add the nutrient and acid blend tonight. Just not sure which of my yeasts to use in 36 hours.


----------



## Julie (Dec 15, 2016)

The 1122 is your best bet for this type of wine. Have your sg around 1.080 - 1.090. And never look at a recipe and think that is set in stone. Only use a recipe as a guidance.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 15, 2016)

+1 with the 71B-1122, and that is a great thread that @Kraffty posted!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2016)

Another vote for the 71B-1122.


----------



## farmdog (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone... 71B it will be!


----------

